# Mega Gallery: The 2017 Nismo Festival was Motorsports Nirvana



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Nissan recently celebrated its motorsports successes over the years by hosting the annual Nismo Festival presented by Motul at Fuji Motor Speedway in Japan.*
> 
> This year’s Nismo Festival featured famous Nissan drivers, such as GT Academy winner Jan Mardenborough, along with iconic racing cars from the Nissan racing division’s past. These included Group C cars, Super GT cars, touring cars and even some rally cars. The majority of the vehicles that participated in the event came from Nissan’s Zama Heritage Center in Japan, which is home to legendary racecars such as the Nissan R90C and many of the automaker’s road cars as well. Nissan says the Zama Heritage Center houses around 400 vehicles.
> 
> Nissan recently posted a huge gallery from the 2017 Nismo Festival showing the different vehicles that were in attendance along with some of the on-track action. We’ve assembled the photos into our own mega gallery, and added in some of our favorite photos that were taken from inside of the Zama Heritage Center as well. Curious Nissan enthusiasts can also view a full list of every single vehicle in the collection by clicking this link.


See the Mega Gallery: The 2017 Nismo Festival was Motorsports Nirvana at AutoGuide.com.


----------

